# Leupold VX-3 Rebate Offer



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If none of you have seen it there is a $100 rebate offer on Leupold VX-3 scopes until Dec 31. I just saw it the other day when I was shopping for a new scope.

And yes, I did buy a new Leupold VX-3 4.5-14x40, and no it isn't going to go on my muzzle loader.

Here is the link to the rebate offer. I just used Cabela's site to get the offer but purchased my scope elsewhere.

http://www.cabelas.com/assets/pdfs/leupold_vx3_mail-in-rebate_12-31-15.pdf


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Thats a good deal. I love Leupolds.

Also, Nikon has discontinued their "buckmasters" line of rifle scopes, these were the mid level scopes they made, alot better than Prostaff and just below Monarch. A couple retailers are blowing out the remaining stock on Ebay for stupid cheap prices. They still have the full lifetime Nikon warranty... we picked up a couple of brand new 4x12's for $125 each.

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Sure, I bought 2 of them in August. 

.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Sure, I bought 2 of them in August.
> 
> .


Ha Ha, that is my luck, anyone want a good deal on something on sale just have me buy it and wait a week or two.

Thanks Critter, good info.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

bowgy said:


> Ha Ha, that is my luck, anyone want a good deal on something on sale just have me buy it and wait a week or two.
> 
> Thanks Critter, good info.


That's usually my luck also. I would never of known about the rebate if I hadn't been cruising through a dozen different web sites looking for the best price on the Leupold that I bought.

It was only shown on a couple of them that I looked at.


----------

